# [X11] Wszystko wolne

## Belliash

Witam,

Potrzebuje Waszej pomocy z Xami i Compizem, bo to wszystko dziala jakos malo zadowalajaco...

Niby wszystko mi dziala i bez wiekszych problemow, ale jak na GeForce 6600 to jakos tak wszystko za wolnejest moim zdaniem...

Nic nie kompiluje, nie emerguje a np podczas przenoszenia okienek jest lag...

Jak zaczne emergowac albo kopilowac to w ogole zaczyna chodzic strasznie...

Dodam jeszcze ze wylaczylem Sync to VBlank w Compizie...

 *xorg.conf wrote:*   

> Section "Files"
> 
>   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc:unscaled"
> 
>   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local"
> ...

 

jakies sugestie?

Dzieki!

----------

## demoh

Ja mam tak na poczatku:

```
Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

#    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

```

I wszystko dziala jak ta lala  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

hmmm...

zmienilem xorg i teraz wyglada to tak:

```
Section "Files"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/URW"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/PEX"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin2/misc:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin2/75dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin2/100dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin2/Type1"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin7/75dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/baekmuk:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/japanese:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/kwintv"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/uni:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ucs/misc:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ucs/75dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ucs/100dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/hellas/misc:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/hellas/75dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/hellas/100dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/hellas/Type1"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/sgi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/xtest"

  FontPath     "/opt/kde3/share/fonts"

  InputDevices "/dev/ttyS0"

  InputDevices "/dev/ttyS1"

  InputDevices "/dev/ttyS2"

  InputDevices "/dev/ttyS3"

  InputDevices "/dev/ttyS4"

  InputDevices "/dev/ttyS5"

  InputDevices "/dev/ttyS6"

  InputDevices "/dev/ttyS7"

  InputDevices "/dev/ttyS8"

  InputDevices "/dev/psaux"

  InputDevices "/dev/logibm"

  InputDevices "/dev/sunmouse"

  InputDevices "/dev/atibm"

  InputDevices "/dev/amigamouse"

  InputDevices "/dev/atarimouse"

  InputDevices "/dev/inportbm"

  InputDevices "/dev/gpmdata"

  InputDevices "/dev/mouse"

  InputDevices "/dev/usbmouse"

  InputDevices "/dev/adbmouse"

  InputDevices "/dev/input/mice"

  InputDevices "/dev/input/event0"

  InputDevices "/dev/pointer0"

  InputDevices "/dev/pointer1"

  InputDevices "/dev/pointer2"

  InputDevices "/dev/pointer3"

EndSection

Section "Module"

  Load         "dbe"

  Load         "type1"

  Load         "freetype"

  Load         "extmod"

  Load         "glx"

#  Load        "dri"

#  Load        "record"

#  Load        "xtrap"

#  Load        "GLcore"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

  Option       "AllowMouseOpenFail"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver       "kbd"

  Identifier   "Keyboard[0]"

  Option       "Protocol" "Standard"

  Option       "XkbLayout" "pl"

  Option       "XkbModel" "pc104"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver       "mouse"

  Identifier   "Mouse[1]"

  Option       "Buttons" "10"

  Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

  Option       "Name" "Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse"

  Option       "Protocol" "explorerps/2"

  Option       "Vendor" "Sysp"

  Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

  HorizSync    28.0 - 65.0

  VertRefresh  57.0 - 63.0

  Identifier   "Monitor[0]"

  ModelName    "SDM-HX95"

  Option       "DPMS" "true"

  VendorName   "Sony"

  UseModes     "Modes[0]"

EndSection

Section "Modes"

  Identifier   "Modes[0]"

  Modeline      "1280x1024" 62.4 1024 1056 1184 1312 768 772 776 792 -HSync -VSync

EndSection

Section "Device"

  BoardName    "GeForce 6600"

  BusID        "5:0:0"

  Driver       "nvidia"

  Identifier   "Device[0]"

  Option       "NoLogo" "true"

  Option       "HWcursor" "true"

  Option       "CursorShadow" "true"

  Option       "RenderAccel" "true"

#  Option       "TrippleBuffer" "true"

  Option       "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

  Option       "DynamicTwinView" "false"

  Option       "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

  Option       "DRI" "true"

  Option       "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

  VendorName   "Gigabyte"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

  DefaultDepth 24

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth      15

    Modes      "1280x1024"

  EndSubSection

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth      16

    Modes      "1280x1024"

  EndSubSection

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth      24

    Modes      "1280x1024"

  EndSubSection

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth      32

    Modes      "1280x1024"

  EndSubSection

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth      8

    Modes      "1280x1024"

  EndSubSection

  Device       "Device[0]"

  Identifier   "Screen[0]"

  Monitor      "Monitor[0]"

  Option       "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

  Identifier   "Layout[all]"

  InputDevice  "Keyboard[0]" "CoreKeyboard"

  InputDevice  "Mouse[1]" "CorePointer"

  Screen       "Screen[0]"

  Option       "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

  Option      "Composite" "Enable"

#  Option      "RENDER" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

  Group 0

  Mode 0666

EndSection
```

Jakie roznice zauwazylem?

Nic nie robie - wszystko dziala.

Cos kopiuje, zapisuje, odczytuje etc - wszystko dziala.

Dysk mieli niemilosiernie - wszystko dziala.

emerge -avuDn world - lekki lag jak zlicza pakiety

konfiguruje sie soft - sredni lag...

kompiluje, uzycie CPU 100% - taki lag ze ledwo da sie co kolwiek zrobic...

Wszystko dziala  bez najmniejszych problemow, doputy, dopuki nie bedzie wieksze uzycie CPU... 

Jeszcze jakeis sugestie?

A tak w ogole todzieki demoh, bo jest ciutke lepiej!  :Wink: 

----------

## demoh

Wywal to:

```
Load         "type1"

Load         "extmod" 
```

Dodaj to:

```
    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection 

```

Wiem ze z tymi 2 opcjami mialem tez jaja xD nie wiem co one tak dokladnie robia  :Razz:  type1 to od czcionek chyba ale extmod nie wiem :/

Bardziej bym obstawial extmod niz type1.

I masz tutaj jeszcze sekcje Device, moze cos jest w niej zle?

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier  "My Video Card"

    Driver      "nvidia"

        # unsupported card

    VideoRam    131072

    Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

    Option      "UseEvents" "false"

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

```

----------

## v7n

nie korzystam z compiza, ale proponuję wypróbować zmianę priorytetów. np dla emerge będzie to dodanie 

```
PORTAGE_NICENESS=19
```

 to make.conf

----------

## Belliash

a jak kompiluje cos z poza portage?

imho rozwiazanie bez sensu...

----------

## v7n

no to nice, renice, htop

----------

## Belliash

nie wchodzi w gre bo mam skleroze...

zreszta kiedys mialem Gf2mx i dzialalo bez blednie bez niczego, bez nice etc...

a mial tylko 32MB pamieci, wiec kurka nie wierze z Gf6600 z 128MB VRAM tego nie uciagnie  :Neutral: 

----------

## Belliash

nie no cos jest imho nie tak....

zassalem sabayona zabootowalem i tam dziala ok!

co prawda beryl, ale dziala! nawet z wlaczonym 'Sync to VBlank'

skopiowalem se xorg.conf i .... nic to nie dalo... bez zmian!

posadzilem fusion-icon i gdy za pomoca tego softu uruchomie compiza to nawet myszka laguje.. jest jeszcze gorzej!

moze to nie wina X'ow tylko compiza?

----------

